# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Продам новые сетевые фильтры длина 1,8м по отличной цене.

## VitVik

Фильтр сетевой GEMBIRD SPG5-PC-6B, 5 розеток, кабель 1.8м, черный
Цена 22грн.


Район 5й станции фонтана, центр, Юго-Западный массив, Среднефонтанская площадь.

----------


## VitVik

также в наличии есть батарейки по отличным ценам https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2055528 .

----------


## VitVik

ап

----------


## ivanofz

возьму 2. тел?

----------


## chepel123

в рознице было 17 грн ,а сейчас подняли цену  

а здесь дешевле ,есть даже по 17 грн ,но там нет картинки .Я купил себе по 17 грн великолепный фильтр

----------


## VitVik

у меня нет фильтров по 18грн. у меня есть великолепные фильтры по 22 грн. и в пределах центра города они передвигаются к покупателям.

----------


## kalina77

Благодарна за свою покупочку!!!
Удачных Вам продаж!!!

----------


## VitVik

также есть Батарейки https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=...7#post45608427 , Меламиновые губки https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2019374 , для деток Пальчиковые игрушки https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2045500&p=45556301#post45556301 , https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=...4#post45583784 , Фонарики на пальчики https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=...8#post45527848 , Полезные вещи https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2121378 , Бамбуковые салфетки https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2121731 , Обложки на паспорт https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2210732 , Коралловая губка для мытья машины https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=...3#post45653343 и Липкие коврики для телефона в машину https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2164191 .

----------


## nick_max

На Черемушках бываете?

----------


## nick_max

Можно ваши контакты в личку...

----------


## VitVik

из-за выросшего курса, новая цена 31грн.
также есть Батарейки http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2055528 , Бамбуковые губки и салфетки http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2121731&p=46901928#post46901928 , для деток Пальчиковые игрушки http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=1872209 и http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2045500&p=47087001#post47087001 , Липкий коврик в машину http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2164191&p=47053164#post47053164 , Полезные вещи http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2121378&p=46964622#post46964622  , Коралловая губка для мытья машины http://forumodua.com/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=46927587 , Обложки на паспорт http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2210732 и Фонарики на пальчики http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2066436&p=47030640#post47030640 .
актуальные цены в последнем сообщении каждой темы.

----------


## VitVik

из-за выросшего курса, новая цена 31грн.
также есть Обложки на паспорт http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2210732 , Батарейки http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2055528 , Бамбуковые губки и салфетки http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2121731&p=46901928#post46901928 , для деток Пальчиковые игрушки http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2045500&p=48802055#post48802055 , http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=1872209 , Полезные вещи http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2121378&p=46964622#post46964622  , Коралловая губка для мытья машины http://forumodua.com/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=46927587 , Липкий коврик http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2164191&p=48677254#post48677254 и Фонарики на пальчики http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2066436&p=47030640#post47030640 .

----------


## Аррия

> Фильтр сетевой GEMBIRD SPG5-PC-6B, 5 розеток, кабель 1.8м, черный
> Цена 22грн.
> 
> 
> Район 5й станции фонтана, центр, Юго-Западный массив, Среднефонтанская площадь.


 Здравствуйте! Подскажите, сколько  ампер и кВт?

----------


## VitVik

из-за выросшего курса, новая цена 40 грн.
также есть Обложки на паспорт http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2210732 , Бамбуковые губки и салфетки http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2121731&p=46901928#post46901928 , для деток Пальчиковые игрушки http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2045500&p=48802055#post48802055 , http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=1872209 , Полезные вещи http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2121378&p=46964622#post46964622  , Коралловая губка для мытья машины http://forumodua.com/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=46927587 , Липкий коврик http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2164191&p=48677254#post48677254 и Фонарики на пальчики http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2066436&p=47030640#post47030640 .

----------


## voloxastik

> Здравствуйте! Подскажите, сколько  ампер и кВт?


 Специфікація
Напруга: 220 В, 50 Гц
Максимальна пікова сила струму: 4500 А
Максимальна імпульсна напруга: 4500 В
Автоматичний запобіжник: 10 А
Максимальна енергія, що поглинається (при тривалості стрибка напруги 2мкс): 125 Дж

Данные с http://www.gembird.ua/item.aspx?id=966

----------

